# Another jerky question



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

So I tried my first batch of deer jerky yesterday. Used a couple different recipes and ideas to try and experiment some. Well I checked it after it was in the dehydrator after about 6 hours and it didnt look done to me as it was slightly pink. The internal temp was only about 100 degrees. Then 4 hours later, the internal temp is only 110 degs but it got really tough. By this time its 2am and about ready to give up. I pulled it and stuck it in the fridge. My instructions that came with the season said to dehydrate until it got to 165 degrees. I dont think it would have ever reached that. Any ideas where I went wrong? I think my slices were a little larger than 1/4" but not by much.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Never did it on a dehydrator, but you do want to finish to at least 165 to kill any bacteria. I've always done it on a big smoker.

*Jerky time again!!!*


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*jerky*

You can do it or finish it with oven door cracked on low to bring it to temp.
Check out friscofoods.com for spices.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*How...*

How the heck are getting an internal reading on the thermometer of a dried skinny piece of meat sliced liked that?? I usually just go for it by looks after about 5-6 hours depending on outside temperatures and humidity.

BB


----------



## bearwrestler (Nov 16, 2010)

x2


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Lol umm stuck the thermometer in it. The meat was still tender enough to stick it. Maybe I wasnt getting a good reading and it was hotter than that. It looks like I have alot trial and error to work with since that was my first shot.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I like doing it in the oven on low heat with the door cracked open

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i'll agree on the oven temp. i like to slice pretty thin, as thin as i think i can. 

a little salt and coarse pepper, smoked for an hour and dehydrated in the oven until crunchy. that's my favorite! never did like the way wet marinades turned out.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*jerky*

I have made several batches in my Ol Smokey with electric heating.
Put a thermometer in side with the meat - held one side of lid open with a stick as moisture needs to escape - cooked at maybe 100/105 deg for eighteen hours. It was great....

Smokey


----------



## drewkana (May 18, 2009)

*Jerky*

What cut of meat do ya'll use for your Jerky?


----------



## Capt. Claude (Jan 10, 2014)

try Hi Mountain Jurky Cure. 2hrs in the oven or smoker. can't beat it. www.himtnjerky.com I use the hickory blend


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

I am going to give it another shot here soon. I think I was too worried about the temp. Ive just heard you have to get that cure to a certain temperature. I used some mule deer and tried two different recipes. One was a high mountain mesquite and the other was a combo deal that I saw on here.


----------



## vito66 (Dec 20, 2010)

Another way of inhibiting bacterial growth is to remove moisture, (dehydrating) bacteria growth requires a certain amount of AM available moisture, by dehydrating you're removing the AM levels to a point that will not allow for bacterial growth. I would recommend that you use a curing salt in your seasoning to help prevent bacterial growth up to the point that the meat is dry enough. I dry my smoked sausage (100% pork) in a dehydrator for 26 hours, it's not as dry starting out as wild game. When we smoke the sausage it has curing salt in with the seasoning and it's cold smoked (not cooked completely) so I don't worry about it taking that long to dry. 

Hope this helps.


----------

